# Mountain lion pics in Oklahoma.



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Pictures of a mountain lion taken by a game camera in Oklahoma (Atoka).


"I am a believer now,â Atoka man says about mountain lions being in Oklahoma This mountain lion was captured on Ryan Ritterâs trail camera near Atoka in southeastern Oklahoma. Ryan Ritter of Atoka couldnât believe what he was seeing on New Yearâs Day when he looked at the photos from his new trail camera. Not only were there pictures of numerous deer and turkey, but the trail camera also had captured five photos of a mountain lion on two consecutive mornings"


http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/2424648/posts


.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

saw this pic a couple of months ago on another forum. they claimed it was a lion in NY or some other place.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

A game cam caught one about 20 miles south of where I live. 

The dnr went out and looked around. Found a deer carcass it had been munching on. 

They say there are no plans to capture or tag it.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

here's the story from news 9.http://www.news9.com/Global/story.asp?S=11771278


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

My father used to love to tell me about growing up in Oklahoma in the 1920's..one of his favorites was when his father and uncles took him and his brothers hunting..they were after a mountain lion..after several hours of tracking, they discovered that all the while they had been tracking the mountain lion, it had been happily tracking them..Grandpa decided that any animal that smart needed to be left alone..home they went & never wanted to play with a mountain lion again..


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Allen W said:


> here's the story from news 9.http://www.news9.com/Global/story.asp?S=11771278


 He's not just passing through,hes staying close by, according to the picture dates.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

No surprise to me. There are mountain lions up and down the rivers here, including the Red River (dividing OK and TX). You can hear them screaming at night. Now and again one will wander close enough to houses to be seen. A few years ago one came right into the edge of town here after dark. Freaked people out, but it ran away again.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

Pops2 said:


> saw this pic a couple of months ago on another forum. they claimed it was a lion in NY or some other place.


Yup, I saw it too. Wish I saved the email. Not saying you don't have any around you, but that aint one


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Went to my brothers for Christmas and saw one walking bold as brass through the ditch by the road. Broad daylight!

Didnt know they were in South Georgia!


----------

